# Man threatens to call cops on Uber driver for laughing at wife



## Nick781 (Dec 7, 2014)




----------



## ChicagoHeat12 (May 6, 2015)

I hope he still has his job


----------



## uberlift (Sep 16, 2015)

Welcome to being an uber driver. Get paid less than minimum wage and get treated like crap by scumbags.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Topic is misleading

I thought he said he was calling police because he somehow close the door on his wife's foot. I hate videos that start in the middle. Did the guy call him racial slurs to start it all or what? How could the Uber driver in the drivers seat cause an injury to her foot when she's in the back?

Need more info


----------



## jerseyboys (Jan 14, 2016)

No to me it sounds like he moved his seat back or forward and her feet got caught. Then the husband probably cursed him out. 

I really doubt he called him a n but probably some other name. 

Stupid on both parties.


----------



## MrsUberJax (Sep 2, 2014)

Those pax are assholes. Period.


----------



## Uberelitescv1 (Jan 10, 2016)

A beat down was well in order. Tough guy behind camera. Take him to the hood and call some homies on him to teach him a lesson he wong forget.


----------



## Aztek98 (Jul 23, 2015)

There comes a point where a complete ads whooping is in order.

That point was reached.


----------



## Imchasinyou (Mar 4, 2016)

Fella shoulda just stepped out, ask the guy and wife to vacate. When the antics began, lay him down for a little nappy poo.


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

Speaking purely pragmatically, that pax was a total [_expletive_.]
I have been cordially encouraged to be less colorful, direct, and succinct with my use of descriptive nouns.


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

Nick781 said:


>


Man, some days it's just not worth that coveted $7 per hour, is it?


----------



## Buckiemohawk (Jun 23, 2015)

He took the driver hostage by not leaving


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

MrsUberJax said:


> Those pax are assholes. Period.


POST # 6/MrsUberJax: A-MEN, SISTUH !


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Uberelitescv1 said:


> A beat down was well in order. Tough guy behind camera. Take him to the hood and call some homies on him to teach him a lesson he wong forget.


POST # 7/Uberelitescv1: You PERTHIANS
are Cruel
AND Vichyssoise ! No WUCKERS, Matey!


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Hunt to Eat said:


> Speaking purely pragmatically, that pax was a total [_expletive_.]
> I have been cordially encouraged to be less colorful, direct, and succinct with my use of descriptive nouns.


POST # 10 /Hunt to Eat: Do you mean
that Frightening-for-PAX....
Icepick-2-the-Forehead Moment of Yore?

Mentoring Bison: Good Times !


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Buckiemohawk said:


> He took the driver hostage by not leaving


POST # 12/Buckiemohawk: That "Hugh
TUBE" WOULD'VE
been "Wicked Short" if Offended Driver
had called 911...OR...driven to the near-
est Police/Sheriff's Station, and let the
Entitled Potty-Mouths start their Antics
for the Benefit of The On-Duty! A couple
of hours in the "Holding Cell" would've
UNDONE their Noxiousness P R O N T O!


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

Which section of the forum is it OK to curse in? I see everyone disguising their profanity here. Doesn't happen in some other sections.


----------



## Imchasinyou (Mar 4, 2016)

AllenChicago said:


> Which section of the forum is it OK to curse in? I see everyone disguising their profanity here. Doesn't happen in some other sections.


Certain words seem to get censored by the forums settings automatically. Maybe some people just choose to disguise their profanity for themselves. I think the only postings ive seen with forums censored words contain the word FUC*. If its censored by the forums, it appears as if the letters are replaced with **** where as a user could censor their words with any symbols. IE: [email protected]#$, or B*&ch. Id also assume any posting with a huge usage of these words could also be set up to be deleted if not automatically but by a mod. Ive hosted a large number of forums in my past from my different gaming communities ive run and had mine set up in a similar fashion.
Ive never used XenForo forums before so Im just makign assumptions based on my experience.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Nick781 said:


>


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST # 10 /Hunt to Eat: Do you mean
> that Frightening-for-PAX....
> Icepick-2-the-Forehead Moment of Yore?
> 
> Mentoring Bison: Good Times !


Yes, an icepick to the forehead, just as Mr. Zappa described to Mary.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Hunt to Eat said:


> Yes, an icepick to the forehead, just as Mr. Zappa described to Mary.


POST # 20/Hunt to Eat: Thanks for elu-
cidating that ! Truth be
told: "Nanook" [1974] was the first F.Z. Album whose lyrics I commited to Mem-
ory. Twenty years later...major segments
of the Lyrics in "Strictly Conmercial"
made the "Memory Banks".

Is there ANYTHING STRANGER than
F.Z. Lyrics "out of Context" ?

Reminiscing Bison: ¡ Exquisito !


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Imchasinyou said:


> Certain words seem to get censored by the forums settings automatically. Maybe some people just choose to disguise their profanity for themselves. I think the only postings ive seen with forums censored words contain the word FUC*. If its censored by the forums, it appears as if the letters are replaced with **** where as a user could censor their words with any symbols. IE: [email protected]#$, or B*&ch. Id also assume any posting with a huge usage of these words could also be set up to be deleted if not automatically but by a mod. Ive hosted a large number of forums in my past from my different gaming communities ive run and had mine set up in a similar fashion.
> Ive never used XenForo forums before so Im just makign assumptions based on my experience.


Don't try to write ' Gyp*y cab' it will be replaced with " illegal cab " and called " racist". Found out yesterday.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> Don't try to write ' Gyp*y cab' it will be replaced with " illegal cab " and called " racist". Found out yesterday.


Although the phrase stands in dozens of other posts . . .


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

MrsUberJax said:


> Those pax are assholes. Period.


POST # 6/MrsUberJax: W O R D ... U P !


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

tohunt4me said:


> Although the phrase stands in dozens of other posts . . .


POST # 23/tohunt4me: "Distinguish"
yourself with
"Specialized" Vernacular...and find out
what Warnings look like. Backtalk a
"Minder" and the "Time Out Corner"
beckons.

Personally, I'd prefer to see you become
a "Notable" by Summer. I DID TRY the
"Chicory in my Coffee" Strategy once: I
could hear them laughing 1000 miles
away !

Cautionary Bison: ¡ Vaya con Dios !


----------



## Gilbert_Aus (Apr 10, 2016)

ChicagoHeat12 said:


> I hope he still has his job


Me too. The driver was very tolerant of an extremely rude passenger and her husband who was obviously trying to fire him up. I feel really bad for the driver. I hope Uber rewards him. Drivers have to put up with people like this all the time.

If you're the driver and you see this, message me directly- I want to shout you a $500 Amazon gift card for being awesome.


----------



## Imchasinyou (Mar 4, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Don't try to write ' Gyp*y cab' it will be replaced with " illegal cab " and called " racist". Found out yesterday.


Im really sick of the PC of this country any more. If its illegal to enter this damned country then you are an ILLEGAL ALIEN! Your not an undocumented worker, not a visitor, your ILLEGAL! We as a country need to stoip with the stupidity of the nicey nice words. Let me ILLEGALLY steal your car and just say I am an undocumented borrower! That makes it ok right?
As far as racist, BS! Its not specifically calling out any one race of people! Hell, my people came here as indentured servants! WHITE SLAVES! Im ok with that even though a few died in that process!
*** END OF RANT *** boy that topic sets me off but I sure do feel better after yelling at my monitor. Now its crying so i must console it. . . .


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Imchasinyou said:


> Im really sick of the PC of this country any more. If its illegal to enter this damned country then you are an ILLEGAL ALIEN! Your not an undocumented worker, not a visitor, your ILLEGAL! We as a country need to stoip with the stupidity of the nicey nice words. Let me ILLEGALLY steal your car and just say I am an undocumented borrower! That makes it ok right?
> As far as racist, BS! Its not specifically calling out any one race of people! Hell, my people came here as indentured servants! WHITE SLAVES! Im ok with that even though a few died in that process!
> *** END OF RANT *** boy that topic sets me off but I sure do feel better after yelling at my monitor. Now its crying so i must console it. . . .


Don't make your monitor cry like that !
You are " Bullying " it.
It may short circuit,then burn the house down.P.C. will blame you.


----------

